
Real Men Don't Rent - gnicholas
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/08/style/men-rent-rental-clothing.html
======
gnicholas
> _But, he said, “the concept of ownership is changing drastically and very
> quickly. We used to think that we needed cars, and now we have Lyft and Uber
> and Car2Go. We used to need homes, and now we have Airbnb.”_

Does anyone use Airbnb instead of owning a home? For me, Airbnb is a
competitor to hotels, not home ownership.

